

Help finding a taxonomy for my website - beanie

i want to use autotagging on the website I am building. I am looking to for an affordable food &#38; beverage taxonomy library.Wand has a very good food taxonomy, with 8000 reference terms. However, it costs 15000 dollars, out of the box. Taxonomy warehouse has a food taxonomy with about 1250 terms and its free. However, it only provides a vocabulary for 'food' terms, but none for 'dining', 'cooking', etc.  IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME WITH THIS ISSUE, PROVIDE INSIGHT OR GUIDANCE, I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT. Thank You
======
SudarshanP
Freebase has some great info about food and drink:
<http://www.freebase.com/view/food> You may find the following link useful to
get a deeper understanding of tagging wrt freebase.
[http://blog.freebase.com/2009/06/10/common-tag-using-
freebas...](http://blog.freebase.com/2009/06/10/common-tag-using-freebase-
topics-as-tags/)

------
SudarshanP
I do not mean that you need to do any of that Semantic* stuff. just extract
the tags from freebase if that is all that you care :). But the semantic stuff
is indeed food for thought!

